# 2000 frontier king cab, 2.4L XE, recommended max tire size?



## oper808 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, just bought my 1st truck. Used, but I love it! 

But on to my subject: My tires are 215/65R15 - they seem REALLY small to me. I don't mind the rim size, but does anyone have any suggestions on what the best max tire size I can have? I'd say it's a 50/50 mix highway/city miles. 

Even with my baby tires, when I overturn I hear a stretching sound. Don't know if that's the tires rubbing or what, but it's annoying and I avoid it most the time.

Sorry for the meandering - newbie here. Let me know, somebody, please! Thanks!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

oper808 said:


> Hey, just bought my 1st truck. Used, but I love it!
> 
> But on to my subject: My tires are 215/65R15 - they seem REALLY small to me. I don't mind the rim size, but does anyone have any suggestions on what the best max tire size I can have? I'd say it's a 50/50 mix highway/city miles.
> 
> ...


My '04 had 225/70-15 stock. I put 235/75-15 Kuhmo Road Venture HTs on (from TireRack.com). They're not a big tire by any means, but they are a good bit larger than the stock. No problems with fitment. They are a few pounds heavier and the larger diameter has affected my speedo/odo (which I don't believe was accurate to begin with). Anyway, I've been very pleased with them, but I imagine you could go a bit larger if you wanted. A _Search _will probably turn up several threads on "tire size".

Welcome to the site.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I had a set of 235R75-15 Michlen truck tires on my 2000 2wd...on tight turns the tires would rub the inside of the tire...not badly, but I made sure I didn;t "lock" the steering wheel...
With my 4cyc those big tires made it even more underpowered...

When they wore out I went to 215R70-15 and I like them better...a little more power...no more rubbing...


----------

